# Need info on sharpening my Stihl MS 250 chainsaw chain



## SkiWhiz (Mar 24, 2013)

I don't know much about sharpening saw chains but have been using a cheap electric sharpener that I bought on the big auction house a few years ago. The sharpening stone broke on it along time ago and don't know what size stone I should be using. I know that the stone is 4" and it has a very small arbor hole I have been all over and can't find a disc. for it that is thicker and has the small arbor hole. The sharpener I have is blue in color and is made by Rand. I would like one the the expensive Oregon sharpeners but way out of my budget. So I will have to find the right size stone/wheel for my sharpener and my chain or find out what to get to hand file it. I actually would like to learn how to hand file sharpen a chain but I don't have the straightest eye in the world. Any products out there that a non artistic fella could use and not have to spent alot of money. Thanks! Steve. P.S. I really like my Stihl MS 250 chainsaw. The chain I am using is .325


----------



## Philbert (Mar 24, 2013)

Tons of threads on sharpening. Tons of different opinions too. You have to find something that works for you.

If you post a photo of your grinder, maybe someone will recognize it and be able to direct you to a suitable wheel. Many grinders use similarly sized wheels, so it is likely that another brand will fit yours. You will have to measure the center (arbor) hole fairly accurately.

You might also want to check out the Granberg style file guides. These are pretty affordable and give very good results. In my opinion, they also help new people understand more of the basics of filing if they decide to free-hand file or use another style of file guide later on.

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/193630.htm

Philbert


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Mar 24, 2013)

I would recommend this file guide. It has the lines for the angle and the depth the file goes in to the tooth is controlled by the guide. Make sure all of the round over on top of the tooth is removed so the leading edge of the tooth is sharp.

Also, make sure you set the depth gauges (aka rakers, drags.....). If they are too high, the tooth isn't able to cut into the wood.


----------



## mattaggie (Mar 25, 2013)

you'll need a 3/16" file or stone to sharpen your .325 chain.


----------



## SkiWhiz (Mar 25, 2013)

mattaggie said:


> you'll need a 3/16" file or stone to sharpen your .325 chain.


 That's what I was thinking but I have read where some say to use a 1/8". Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 25, 2013)

SkiWhiz said:


> That's what I was thinking but I have read where some say to use a 1/8".



The STIHL and Oregon literature I have suggest most .325 chain should be ground / filed with 3/16". 

I have seen catalog descriptions for some of the wheels that suggest the 1/8" wheel should be used (?). Sometimes the specified wheel thickness is different than the specified file diameter (!). I would normally use the 3/16", except when the cutters are getting really small and used up, when I might go a little smaller.

I don't know where you looked for your wheels, but you might want to check with eBay sellers who are offering similar looking grinders, or with stores like Harbor Freight that sell similar items if you were happy with the one you have.

Philbert


----------



## SkiWhiz (Mar 25, 2013)

*Pictures of my electric sharpener*

Here are some pictures of my sharpener that I can't find a sharpening wheel for (3/16" file/wheelView attachment 286725
View attachment 286726
View attachment 286727
View attachment 286725
View attachment 286726
View attachment 286727
for my Stihl MS250 with .325 chain). Sorry for double posting the pictures not sure what I did wrong.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 25, 2013)

SkiWhiz said:


> Here are some pictures of my sharpener that I can't find a sharpening wheel for (3/16" file/wheel for my Stihl MS250 with .325 chain).



You did great with the photos.

I see a lot of similar looking grinders in red, currently on eBay. Measure your arbor/shaft diameter and contact the guys selling those, or HF, to verify that they are the same size. That DeWalt disc is not what you want to use, even if it did fit.

Philbert


----------



## SkiWhiz (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your help, while in town tonight I stopped in Lowes and looked around at their chainsaw stuff and grabbed one of these. I figured for $15.00 why not, it might work well plus it will give me some practice using a file. Thanks again.


----------



## CTYank (Mar 26, 2013)

SkiWhiz said:


> Thanks everyone for your help, while in town tonight I stopped in Lowes and looked around at their chainsaw stuff and grabbed one of these. I figured for $15.00 why not, it might work well plus it will give me some practice using a file. Thanks again.



See what Philbert said about Granberg's file guide. Honestly, the others are a joke, in comparison, IMHO. I've got a few of the others collecting dust here- if you stop by, you can have 'em.


----------



## Manuel2904 (Nov 10, 2021)

It all depends on the dimensions of the chain you're using. For that case with your Stihl MS250, I recommend you this Oregon Sharpening kit


----------

